# H-Audio Soul review



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I managed to get my hands on a pair of the Soul mids to test out. Like all my reviews I'm going to keep it short and sweet and answer questions as they come up. They replaced my Focal Polyglass mids that are smooth as a babies butt BUT also lack articulation at times. They're a very forgiving mid if you just want to throw them in the doors, do some mild eq work and call it a day with good results. The Soul mids were quite a culture shock but mostly in a good way. They...

are so articulate I'm hearing stuff I've never heard before in music

can be overly sensitive to bad recordings but if you like the music who cares?

have a poly/aluminum blend to reduce ringing up top. I still wouldn't take them over 2500hz no matter what slope you use. I'm not saying you can't go up to the 4khz in the specs but they start to break up when that high...at least to me.

Midbass is really snappy...really the whole mid is snappy to where I had to decrease the delay on my tweets to get the impulse right. Until I reset impulse delay on my tweets these mids WOULD NOT stage for nothing. No amount of l/r eq centering helped before that but finally got everything dailed in. Now they're staging and sound very real doing it. You almost feel like the band is there. I've never heard something like a trumpet sound so real coming through a playback system. I could hear the air coming through the horn. 

OK enough rambling about how realistic these things sound. If you want something that will let all the details through without compromise these mids are for you. If you want something that will say "welcome home big daddy" no matter how bad the recording these mids ARE NOT for you. To me these make me feel like I'm hearing music in its rawest form without anything trying to be hidden. If you want great accuracy they're worth a try and if you don't like them I'm sure you could get most of your money back fairly easily. Here's a few pics for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow, so I take it these will be staying in the truck? It's impressive to hear that they are so accurate and clean. Where do you have them crossed?


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice review...

So were they a good match with your ceramics? How were they as far as midbass performance? How low did you cross them?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Wow, so I take it these will be staying in the truck? It's impressive to hear that they are so accurate and clean. Where do you have them crossed?


2500 and tweets at 4k. Can't for the life of me remember what my slopes are because I was all over the place finding the sweet spot for acoustical phase.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

stuckinok said:


> Nice review...
> 
> So were they a good match with your ceramics? How were they as far as midbass performance? How low did you cross them?


100 on the bottom and they match perfectly with the ceramics. Midbass is nice and punchy. Not heavy at all. I prefer to cross my mids high to cut down on distortion and my sub can get up that high with ease so why stress the mids if you don't have to?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I prefer to cross my mids high to cut down on distortion and my sub can get up that high with ease so why stress the mids if you don't have to?


I couldn't agree more! Thanks again for doing the review.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

How much burn time at the moment Chris? I do hope that once you think you have that 100hour burn in mark that you will cue us in on another review. And let us know how they compare to the ebony mids as well.

I was actually surprised to see this review up so early.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> How much burn time at the moment Chris? I do hope that once you think you have that 100hour burn in mark that you will cue us in on another review. And let us know how they compare to the ebony mids as well.
> 
> I was actually surprised to see this review up so early.


Just an initial review. So far probably 15 hours. I'm sure they'll smooth out quite a bit in the coming weeks. I've been wanking on them pretty hard as well at times.


----------



## RUBBER DUCKY (Nov 15, 2008)

they look solid well built


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

That has to be the ugliest baffle I've seen in quite some time.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Wow Chris! I'm impressed that you got them in already! Those Focal's had big shoes to fill (IMO) and I'm happy to see that the Souls were up to the challenge!


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

Is there a website for H Audio? I want to check out the specs.
thanks.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Deton Nation said:


> Is there a website for H Audio? I want to check out the specs.
> thanks.


H-Audio Inc. USA


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Wow Chris! I'm impressed that you got them in already! Those Focal's had big shoes to fill (IMO) and I'm happy to see that the Souls were up to the challenge!


I'll promise you the Focals will be used again. They're currently packed up tight and on the top shelf of my closetI liked them too much to get rid of.


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

Is there a phase plug in the center? If not are drivers with phase plugs usually better?
Mike


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you for the encouraging and great review sir. They should get even better with some more brake in.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Deton Nation said:


> Is there a phase plug in the center? If not are drivers with phase plugs usually better?
> Mike


The ebony has it not the soul


----------



## thsiow10 (Nov 16, 2007)

The fountek FR88EX black cone (Limited Edition) same as next trinity - Titanum Magnesium Injected Alloy Cone?


----------



## PlanetGranite (Apr 12, 2005)

thsiow10 said:


> The fountek FR88EX black cone (Limited Edition) same as next trinity - Titanum Magnesium Injected Alloy Cone?


Aside from nominal impedance and sensitivity, everything else (including frequency response) is spot on . . . so . . . good question?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

chadillac3 said:


> That has to be the ugliest baffle I've seen in quite some time.


Function over form as long as it can't be seen:laugh:

Actually that goes in my file of what NOT to do but it still works and isn't noticable behind the panel.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

thsiow10 said:


> The fountek FR88EX black cone (Limited Edition) same as next trinity - Titanum Magnesium Injected Alloy Cone?


Please do a search this has been covered twice now, with photos. The trinity is a much smaller driver, you can mount it nearly anywhere.


----------



## friction (Apr 24, 2008)

thsiow10 said:


> The fountek FR88EX black cone (Limited Edition) same as next trinity - Titanum Magnesium Injected Alloy Cone?


fountek left trinity right.

fountek uses a alumium cone with mylar dustcap

the trinity is all the way magnesium blend alloy cone


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

How would these stand up as a replacement for the Pioneer 720 6.5" mids? In a 2.1 way system. Looking for options.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I never cared for the prs720 mids but will say the Soul mids would be a major step up in clarity.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Should work  ^^^^

Very Nice review Chris !!


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I never cared for the prs720 mids but will say the Soul mids would be a major step up in clarity.


Hmm... I think I will have to try them. I havent really experimented with mids yet.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

PlanetGranite said:


> Aside from nominal impedance and sensitivity, everything else (including frequency response) is spot on . . . so . . . good question?


See below answer



friction said:


> fountek left trinity right.
> 
> fountek uses a alumium cone with mylar dustcap
> 
> the trinity is all the way magnesium blend alloy cone


To add on to the above statement, the blend alloy is Titanium. The FR88-ex limit edition is a older model, so its new old stock. The Trinity motor is a upgrade over the FR88 drivers, so not close to being the same driver, well same basket. And that graph and the spec sheet is not the correct one, its graph and specs on that of the FR88-ex. The Trinity is the cream of the crop in the different variations of the design. 

*So if its says FR88 in its name it is not a Trinity*. Nice drivers, but not a Trinity.

The ones post here are the correct ones for the FR88-ex
http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=8585


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

Here-I-Come said:


> See below answer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed that the Soul and Ebony share the same specs. Is the Ebony a better speaker since its more expensive? Is there any reason to choose the Ebony over Soul?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Mark and I were talking about that a few days ago. The different cone material gives them their own personality for a little smoother sound. Not quite as detailed as the Soul but the smoothness might be quite favorable to some listeners. I'll be installing a pair sometime soon when I get my own. The addition of a phase plug should help top end break up as well but I've not heard either driver (yet) so I'll let Mark comment there.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

ItalynStylion said:


> Mark and I were talking about that a few days ago. The different cone material gives them their own personality for a little smoother sound. Not quite as detailed as the Soul but the smoothness might be quite favorable to some listeners. I'll be installing a pair sometime soon when I get my own. The addition of a phase plug should help top end break up as well but I've not heard either driver (yet) so I'll let Mark comment there.


You are correct sir.


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

I like detail, but not overly... are there any reviews of the ebony around diy?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Deton Nation said:


> I like detail, but not overly... are there any reviews of the ebony around diy?


Chris will soon have a set of the ebonys to do a direct A/B comparison between the two drivers. Just a matter of time.


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

Cool. Cant wait!


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Deton Nation said:


> Cool. Cant wait!


Worse case pick up a pair of each and then sell the ones that you decide not to keep taking only a small cut. Your taste may be different than others.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

A few more days with them....any new discoverys?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Been down with a bad knee so havn't gone anywhere except 2 doctors appointments in one day.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Been down with a bad knee so havn't gone anywhere except 2 doctors appointments in one day.


Wait a sec, so you are telling me that the midbass is so defined that it is causing you to develop knee problems in-which you may have to move the driver from being in such close proximity of you knee? DAMN!

...hope you get to feeling better Chris....but you do not have to have legs at all to tweak your set up.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Wait a sec, so you are telling me that the midbass is so defined that it is causing you to develop knee problems in-which you may have to move the driver from being in such close proximity of you knee? DAMN!
> 
> ...hope you get to feeling better Chris....but you do not have to have legs at all to tweak your set up.


Sometimes I don't feel like listening to music when in the heavy traffic of the Cantrell area. And I havn't had a reason to even go outside since.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Sometimes I don't feel like listening to music when in the heavy traffic of the Cantrell area. And I havn't had a reason to even go outside since.


Missing out on some wonderful sunny weather.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Missing out on some wonderful sunny weather.


lol the sun hasn't shined for more than a few minutes here all week


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> lol the sun hasn't shined for more than a few minutes here all week


Greedy ass California.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I hope Chris does not mind me posting up a few pics.....
Got the Ebonys and a "little" something for Chris. I will start buring the Ebonys in this evening.


Note the packaging.....Doubled box. Those shipping drivers please take note.
Ebony on left X2 on right.
































X2


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Ebony Drivers.


































































Now to see how they sound...Ill burn them in on my Home reciever and then had them off to Chris.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Ebonys.....*DO WANT!*


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

those ebony's look friggin' sweet, man!

And I didn't realize how small the x2s were until now.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> those ebony's look friggin' sweet, man!
> 
> And I didn't realize how small the x2s were until now.


50mm 2" The cone is about an 1.5"


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> Ebonys.....*DO WANT!*


Should have a few friends for the Ebonys in a few days.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> Should have a few friends for the Ebonys in a few days.


Yep, should have them Friday.

oop sorry the cone of the X2 is about 1.3" not 1.5 as stated above.

Red team logo, so you like the color ones!


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

nice! i feel them in my future


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Here-I-Come said:


> Yep, should have them Friday.
> 
> oop sorry the cone of the X2 is about 1.3" not 1.5 as stated above.
> 
> *Red team logo, so you like the color ones!*


I think it helps keep the quotes different...I know I realize a ton of users simply by there Avatar. 

Ebonys are hooked up and running as we speak.


----------



## thsiow10 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ebony with fountek FR88-ex
Get them 16 days ago .. but no time to test it ..

Will Power by:
PowerAmper PA-60 class a 2x30watt rms -> FR88-EX
PPI Art A404 4x50watt rms -> Ebony & AVI SS-250 Sub


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks like I'm going across the river to pick some new toys up tonight


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

Listen more to the souls on the way there and give us more feedback. thnx!
Mike


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Deton Nation said:


> Listen more to the souls on the way there and give us more feedback. thnx!
> Mike


They're an incredibly revealing mid with metal cone qualities with the breakup pushed up thanks to them being an aluminum/poly blend. Midbass is snappy and honestely can't remember the last time I've had a mid in my doors that made me feel like nothing was being held back. 

Got the x2's burning in right now.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I just got an x2/Soul set in from Mark today for giveaway at the BBQ. I've got quite a bit of crap to do this weekend but I have every intention on doing some testing on the set tomorrow and plan to post up some nice graphs of 0, 30, 60, and 90* axis measurements. Mark and I talked this over a while ago and he has encouraged me to post the raw results and not butter anything up.
Stay tuned...


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Again I hope Chris does not mind me posting up a few more pics.

Another box.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

The EET line up


























Just like the rest of the line, Build quality is top notch. I will begin burn in on the rest of the drivers starting next Tuesday.


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

Where are you located, unpredictableacts?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

RyanM923 said:


> Where are you located, unpredictableacts?


I am in Little Rock, AR.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Just got the x2's dropped in the dash. Good thing xmax is only .5mm because that's about how far a section of the surround is from the grill. Knowing me I'll treat it more like a tweeter than a mid/tweet so movement should be kept to the width of frogs hair.A couple notes about the x2 that I don't like from an install standpoint is...

The connection terminals are made ONLY for slide connectors and I prefer to solder to all my stuff. 

The screw holes can take a MAXIMUM #4 shank screw and that's TINY. 

Mark, sorry to nitpick on the little things. They really are easy to work around so just throwing that out there so maybe you can keep my notes in mind for the next run of driversWhat really matters is coming up in a couple days after I get them dailed in. Will also take them down to 1khz to see what they're really made of. Like Carl, I don't hold anything back.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Just got the x2's dropped in the dash. Good thing xmax is only .5mm because that's about how far a section of the surround is from the grill. Knowing me I'll treat it more like a tweeter than a mid/tweet so movement should be kept to the width of frogs hair.A couple notes about the x2 that I don't like from an install standpoint is...
> 
> The connection terminals are made ONLY for slide connectors and I prefer to solder to all my stuff.
> 
> ...


I have no problem with you nick picking, but cut it out, just joking. 

On the screw holes don't think that will get any larger do to the small size of the driver.

On the solder connection, where you not able to solder to the connection for some reason?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Here-I-Come said:


> I have no problem with you nick picking, but cut it out, just joking.
> 
> On the screw holes don't think that will get and larger do to the small size of the driver.
> 
> One solder connection, where you not able to solder to the connection for some reason?


I'm going to guess that he prefers the leads with the small hole drilled in them so that you can pass part of the wire through and then solder the wire into place.

If anything, I'd almost say the leads look a little large. I truthfully didn't slide a connector on it, but just the length of it looks like it may be about 3-4mm too long. I don't think it's a big deal, though, but it is something I took notice of when I was unboxing them (as we were talking on the phone, no less, lol).

Thanks for the advice tonight, too. That dang fan is driving me nuts!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> *I'm going to guess that he prefers the leads with the small hole drilled in them so that you can pass part of the wire through and then solder the wire into place.*
> 
> If anything, I'd almost say the leads look a little large. I truthfully didn't slide a connector on it, but just the length of it looks like it may be about 3-4mm too long. I don't think it's a big deal, though, but it is something I took notice of when I was unboxing them (as we were talking on the phone, no less, lol).
> 
> Thanks for the advice tonight, too. That dang fan is driving me nuts!


Yep, I think your right! I will see what I can do about getting the little pass thru holes.


----------



## clbolt (Jan 9, 2008)

unpredictableacts said:


> The EET line up
> 
> Just like the rest of the line, Build quality is top notch. I will begin burn in on the rest of the drivers starting next Tuesday.


Damn, I might have to make a run to Little Rock to hear those once they're burned in and installed.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

clbolt said:


> Damn, I might have to make a run to Little Rock to hear those once they're burned in and installed.


I have some work ahead of me, but will post up a full review and pics once things are up and running. You are more than welcome to hear them. I am also going to be making it out to some of the meets once things have slowed down a bit with school/field works. and things are installed and running.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

LOL what is wrong with slide terminals? Slide on.... the drivers powers up, Slide off...Drivers powers off. Great simple, easy to manage concept. Nit-picky....Not sure if push tab terminals have a place on tweeters/smaller drivers anyway.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> LOL what is wrong with slide terminals? Slide on.... the drivers powers up, Slide off...Drivers powers off. Great simple, easy to manage concept. Nit-picky....Not sure if push tab terminals have a place on tweeters/smaller drivers anyway.


Sending wire through a hole and soldering is just so much more secure than a slide terminalI noticed in the pics the Trinity and Enigma had the hole in there.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Sending wire through a hole and soldering is just so much more secure than a slide terminalI noticed in the pics the Trinity and Enigma had the hole in there.


Yep, I will see what i can do on the next run of X2 for the pass thru holes.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Sending wire through a hole and soldering is just so much more secure than a slide terminalI noticed in the pics the Trinity and Enigma had the hole in there.


LOL I had them special made.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> LOL I had them special made.


YOU BASTARD!

But seriously, after working with them a little more I got the strange phasing issue solved (had to fiddle with time alignment again). Also have something else up my sleeve to make the first reflections work for me instead of against me. I should kick my own ass for not doing this from the start especially if it works like I hope it will. No I'm not changing locations.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Really interested to see the results!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Really interested to see the results!


The results are heard, not seen

Also went ahead and took the Soul back up to 2500 and took the x2 up to 4khz. The x2's do a great job playing down to 1000 but even crossed at 2500 reflections were causing some major tuning issues. Everything is now smooth as butter. Staging is rock solid across the dash. Look forward to dropping the Ebony mids in to see what the difference is.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Update: Just gotta say again how real these drivers sound. Crossed at 4khz the x2 has plenty of air up top that just seems to embrace you. Cymbols sound real (I was a percussionist for several years) and nothing seems colored at all. Really where you cross these drivers is install and listening preference dependant. I prefer to cross my tweeters high and let the larger cone take care of most of the vocals. Same with my mids as I prefer to cross them high to make them move as little as possible to achieve the sound I want. Why force a driver to play lower frequencies when there's a larger driver perfectly capable of extending up? Being an ultra revealing set they do need some eq work but don't let that scare you away from trying a set. They really are something special. Listening to the Allman Brothers-Decade of Hits I can pinpoint every instrument, singer, BOTH drum sets, and overall it just feels like I'm there sitting on the left side of the stage (wide dash)I have a feeling these drivers will be with me for a VERY long time. I would like to try the Ebony and the low fs Enigma as a pair at some point as well. That said the X-Soul2 fits my listening tastes perfectly.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

how are the x2's mounted? Stock location firing up at the glass?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> how are the x2's mounted? Stock location firing up at the glass?


Yup his stock dash location.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> how are the x2's mounted? Stock location firing up at the glass?


I put some polyfil on the underside of the grill the help kill the reflections bouncing around that hard plastic. Doing so increased my low end but never had to touch the levels of the tweets minus a complete retune with the eq and time alignment. Must have had some cancellation going on up top that was killing my sub bassPlan on doing the same thing with my door panels.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Chris the Ebonys should be well burned in Wednesday.


----------



## friction (Apr 24, 2008)

unpredictableacts said:


> Yup his stock dash location.


looking to see some pics


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I fired mine up last night. Have the ipod going into the bitone and the bitone going to my home receiver. That way I can control the x-over frequencies for the tweets/mids. Will start posting reviews tomorrow. Using the towers Ryan left here from the BBQ demo.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Erin you might wanna duct tape some towells around the backs of the drivers so there's no chance of the rear waves interfering with the front waves.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

already in the plans.

You can see where I filled some of the holes with pieces of my false floor.


----------

